# Rejoining after some time away



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey guys...once upon a time I was active on this page. The guys, resources and fellow members we ALWAYS legit and on point. Looking to drag my sorry butt back where it belongs, under a bar..SQUATTING!!!
Hope things are still hth on here. Looking forward to the journey!!!


----------



## Landmark.Lucky (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome back.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome back....


----------



## anabolicalliance (Feb 21, 2019)

Glad to have you back with us !


----------



## T Woods (Feb 23, 2019)

Right on bro. Explode out of the hole. Welcome back Kotter.


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 23, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

